# Tuner randomly drops out then cycles on and off



## Joe Neusch (Jun 9, 2020)

I have an Edge with Spectrum. About once or twice a week the tuner will randomly lose signal then reacquire the signal. This cycle is about every 75 seconds then the signal goes out again. The signal loss is only a second or two. This can happen on a core channel like ABC or Spectrum News, as well as other channels. Once the cycling happens I lose some of my channels all together. They simply won't tune in, or I will get an error saying the channel is temporarily unavailable. The channels are usually some of the pay channels or higher tier channels, but not necessarily SDV channels. I have had Spectrum to the house twice, I have replaced the cable card. When it happens the tuning adapter light will flash until the tuner reconnects, then the tuning adapter light goes solid again, and this will continue to cycle until I FIX it. The fix is as follows: unplug the tuning adapter and Edge, disconnect the usb cable from the edge, wait 2 - 3 minutes, not too soon or it won't work. Reconnect the usb cable and reconnect power to both boxes. Wait until the tuning adapter light goes solid green then all will work. That usually gets it going for 5 - 7 days. I was also having to remove the cable card every time, which is why I had it replaced. Anyone have a clue as to what's happening here. I am losing patience. Thank you.


----------



## Azwill (Oct 23, 2019)

I have the Edge but with Cox. What you describe happened to me starting in July. At first it was only 1 channel and then slowly more channels lost their signal. After 3 weeks and unplugging and plugging the TA and resetting the Tivo I called Cox. They tried several time to reset the signal and it failed every time to bring back my channels. I then decided to replace the TA. I unhooked it and took it to the Cox store only to find a line outside (110 degrees) with 10 people in it. So I decided to go back home and try another day. I rehooked up the TA. It then wouldn’t connect to the Tivo but I was still able to watch most of the channels. Guess what....3 days later the TA stopped flashing and when I went to one of the missing channels they were back! I don’t know why they were lost nor do I know what magic brought them back but am happy for now. If it happens again I will repeat what I did, completely unhooking it for a couple of hours and then hooking it back up. I guess it needed a break or chalk it up as another weird 2020 happening. I’m glad I didn’t pay Cox the $75 they wanted to come out just to check my wires.


----------



## RickQuixote (Aug 28, 2021)

Joe Neusch said:


> I have an Edge with Spectrum. About once or twice a week the tuner will randomly lose signal then reacquire the signal. This cycle is about every 75 seconds then the signal goes out again. The signal loss is only a second or two. This can happen on a core channel like ABC or Spectrum News, as well as other channels. Once the cycling happens I lose some of my channels all together. They simply won't tune in, or I will get an error saying the channel is temporarily unavailable. The channels are usually some of the pay channels or higher tier channels, but not necessarily SDV channels. I have had Spectrum to the house twice, I have replaced the cable card. When it happens the tuning adapter light will flash until the tuner reconnects, then the tuning adapter light goes solid again, and this will continue to cycle until I FIX it. The fix is as follows: unplug the tuning adapter and Edge, disconnect the usb cable from the edge, wait 2 - 3 minutes, not too soon or it won't work. Reconnect the usb cable and reconnect power to both boxes. Wait until the tuning adapter light goes solid green then all will work. That usually gets it going for 5 - 7 days. I was also having to remove the cable card every time, which is why I had it replaced. Anyone have a clue as to what's happening here. I am losing patience. Thank you.


Did you ever get this resolved? I am having the exact same issue.


----------

